# New guy here with a question for you guys/gals



## chunderboy (Apr 29, 2013)

I am planning on taking my Piaa 540 xtreme white driving lights off of my older bumper guard and throwing them on the new one, but I know that one of the bulbs is gone. So, taking into account all of your combined knowledge, what would you say is the best replacement (h3 i think) bulb for those driving lights? Just an fyi, that I had anything colored in a auto bulb (with the exception of yellow for obvious purposes), so sticking to the whitest and brightest is my sole purpose.

Thanks for all of your help (in advance)

CB


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome to the board!

You *could* take this opportunity to get away from PIAA, but your question is "what is the best H3". I'd say the best one with a clear envelope is the Narva Rangepower +50; the Osram Nightbreaker Plus has *some* colored glass but that color only affects the beam outside of the critical part of the beam.


----------

